# what host in a reef tank?



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey what fish/nems, fish/coral, invert/fish and so on... host together? 
What types of relationships are there?

Also can one fish host to more than one thing? 

Also is it possible to have 2 of the same fish and same nems to host in the same tank or 2 same fish host to 2 different things and so on? How do you get the fish to host and do the fish have to come from the wild? or tank raised and so on.

Thank You


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Some species of shrimp will host, but in the marine hobby hosting is generally restricted to Clownfish and the Domino Damsel. Clownfish will generally only pick one anemone to host in, and yes you will often find a mated pair of Clowns that host in the same anemone. (reference: Finding Nemo-)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

they will host at their own speed. you cant do much about it. infact buying an anemone doesnt mean your clowns will just jump in. it could take months and months and even then wont guarentee the clowns hosting. they will host what they feel safe and comfort in. clowns are just clowns, they are silly . .. ive seen them in all kinds of corals, liverock, glass,algae scrapers, clams, pretty much anything in the tank. again it comes down to what they feel safe and comfortable in, not what you want to see them in. 

a watchman goby and pistol shrimp make a good pair.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey I have heard of that also, the watchman goby and pistol shrimp! I heard they just need to find each other and once they do, they never leave each other!
I also like the pom pom shrimp cause it finds things to carry in their hand. this is true correct? what type of nem does it need?

any other combo?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Pom pom CRAB.

Only symbiotic relationships I can think of are Clowns with corals/anems, and Watchman Gobies with Pistol Shrimp.


----------



## reefcrazy (Apr 16, 2009)

my Watchman Gobie stays with my shark crazy right


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

reefcrazy said:


> my Watchman Gobie stays with my shark crazy right



no way! what kinda shark?


----------

